# AM I able to post now???



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

AM I able to post to the board now?


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

It seems so.

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

DKRinAK said:


> AM I able to post to the board now?


*I do believe so....welcome DKRinAK.*


----------

